# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Couly part à la retraite

## Kahn Lusth

Chers tous,
Couly s'en va goûter un repos bien mérité. Si vous voulez lui laisser un mot gentil c'est l'endroit.  ::): 

Et pour revenir un peu sur sa carrière chez Canard PC, un article vient d'être mis en ligne sur notre site.

----------


## M.Rick75

Un canard (je crois que c'était Catel, peut-être Barbarian Bros) avait exhumé des dessins (non signés) d'une vieille revue amstrad. Je sais plus si c'était Amstrad 100% ou une autre.
Du coup, Ça fait vraiment un paquet de temps que je suis les blagues idioties de Couly.
Signé: Un fan.

Bonne route à lui !

Le message en question:




> RDJ: Couly publiait déjà des dessins et des BD dans les premiers numéros d'Amstrad 100%.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Waow, c'est une sacrée page qui se tourne !

Bon repos, bien mérité en effet et merci pour les tranches de goleri devant les dessins !

----------


## Sylla

Oh  ::cry::  Mais que vont devenir nos lapins préférés ?

Qu'il profite bien, il a bien mérité! Tiens, mais l'a-t-il méritée cette retraite ? Il part à 65 ans, comme tous les gens normaux ou à 60 comme un boomer privilégié  ::huh:: 

Blague à part, bon vent, cher Couly. Tu nous auras bien fait rire! :Beer:

----------


## Howii

Très chouette cette interview, les lapins c'était con, mais c'était bon ! On lui souhaite de bien profiter de sa retraite.

----------


## Argha

Ma galerie d'art va prendre de la valeur.  :Eclope: 

Une bonne retraite.  :Beer: 
C'est pour quand la série Netflix ?

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Plop, je remets ici ce que j'avais posté dans le topic des commentaires des articles de CPC :

Han, je suis tristesse, encore un départ. Je te souhaite une heureuse et tranquille retraite, Didier Couly. Merci pour toutes ces années de dessins idiots et drôles dans CanardPC.  ::): 

Cthulhu fhtagn !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci et bonne route.  :Emo:

----------


## Azmodan

Ca a été un réel plaisir de découvrir Couly et d'aimer Couly dans les pages de CPC, C'est un membre à part entière de la rédac et il va nous manquer ! Qu'il profite bien de sa retraite !  ::happy2::

----------


## fwoueddd

Merci M. Couly et excellente retraite à vous.

----------


## amiral_slip

::sad:: 

Je pense que ce depart en retraite à a voir avec la situation de CPC, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit.

Cooly...

Je piquais les joystick de mes potes, en miserable consoleux que j'etais, pour directement regarder tes strips avant de me plonger dans les arcanes techniques et les tests.

Tu apportais une touche, un sel grincant, pastichant aussi bien les nababs du jeu que les membres de la redac... J'ai pas de strips precis, mais je me suis toujours marré à les lire, parfois meme si je ne comprenais pas la ref.

la loutre, les lapins, rahan et le lecteur le plus con dans joypad  :Emo: 

C'est pas une page qui se tourne, mais carrement le dos de couverture d'un livre qui etait un lien avec ces glorieuses années de deconnance.

Bonne retraite cooly!

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Un petit hommage avec un lapin CPC en pâte fimo que j'avais fait en tant que Père Noël secret sur le Discord CPC y a deux ans :

----------


## Dragati

Mille mercis Mr Couly pour toutes ces années de strips, de lapins, de slipman, de caribous, et surtout de barres de rires. C'est une sacré page qui se tourne  :Emo: , encore une fois, tant ta patte aura porté l'identité visuelle de CPC (et par répercussion de sa communauté).

Tout plein de bonheur pour la suite  :Beer:

----------


## vectra

Fish, et maintenant Couly...  ::cry:: 

La vieillesse, c'est nul.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je vais poster mes lapins aussi. Un pas terminé pour l'augure du forum, le bot Expert CPC (un genre de Termilapor). Et un pas vraiment fini non plus (mais un peu plus) pour un Secret Santa passé.
À quand ceux d'Herman Speed ?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Ses dessins vont nous manquer, mais il a bien mérité sa retraite! En espérant qu'il en profite bien et longtemps  :Beer:

----------


## OMar92

oui, c'est un juif animé  ::ninja:: 

Ah si seulement la réforme des retraites était passée plus tôt...  :Emo: 

Bonne retraite!  :;):

----------


## Axaba

Ces petits lapins roses, je crois que c'est ce qui m'a attiré l'œil en premier quand j'ai vu une couverture de Canard PC, et qui m'a donné envie d'ouvrir le journal.  ::): 
Je sais pas si on se rend bien compte à quel point ces petits personnages sont cultes.

Merci M. Couly, profite bien de ta retraite, en slip en laine sur la plage !  :Beer:

----------


## gros_bidule

Mince, bonne retraire M. Couly ! Ses dessins et son humour vont énormément nous manquer. Je me rappelle aussi la BD qu'il avait réalisé pour Gandi (je l'ai lue vers 2009 ou 2010 je crois) : "*la geste de gandi*", publiée sur le blog de ladite entreprise : le bar de gandi.
Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours accessible, mais si ça l'est et que vous ne connaissez pas, c'est cul-te, et c'est très fournit : une longue histoire avec Casque, _l'épée qui fait zoooom_, le ver à spam, les champs de cailloux, et le fameux slogan : "Merci pilule ! Avec pilule pharmacie, ton sexe jusqu'au menton !").

Edit : trouvé, pardon, sauvé sur l'internet archive -> 
- ça commence ici http://web.archive.org/web/200801081...geste-de-Gandi (attention, c'est long à charger)
- les planches 2 à 24 (de bas en haut, cétait bizarre l'an 2000) : http://web.archive.org/web/200801051...ategory/Strips
- et ça ne s'arrête pas en si bon chemin, loin de là

----------


## Zepolak

Merci beaucoup Monsieur Couly. Vos dessins ont rendu le monde un peu meilleur et c'est déjà beaucoup. J'ai beaucoup rigolé avec les pingouins et les lapins, et ils font partie de ma petite identité de canard idiot. Profitez bien !

----------


## Shurin

Je profite du topic dédié pour un second message.
Merci Couly pour tout ces beaux dessins, ils ont vraiment fait vivre le magazine et lui ont procuré une identité unique. Ils vont manquer mais c'est bien la preuve que c'était du super boulot!
Bonne retraite!

----------


## BaDy

> Je vais poster mes lapins aussi. Un pas terminé pour l'augure du forum, le bot Expert CPC (un genre de Termilapor). Et un pas vraiment fini non plus (mais un peu plus) pour un Secret Santa passé.
> À quand ceux d'Herman Speed ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/xzsSFmd/Lapins-Couly.jpg


J'avoue Herman a fait un dessin pour les canards jouant ensemble dont moi sur le jeu Foxhole, je l'ai gardé précieusement sur mon ordinateur.

Pour ce qui est de Monsieur Couly, c'est vraiment triste mais super chouette pour lui de pouvoir avoir plein de temps pour explorer d'autres choses ! Bonne retraite à vous et merci pour vos dessins ! :Mellow2:

----------


## ExPanda

Salut Couly, et merci ! :Emo: 

PS : Euh, c'est quoi ces liens d'autres articles en bas de l'interview ?  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Bonne retraite à Couly qui aura beaucoup donné à Canard PC !

Et bon courage/bonne chance à la personne qui va prendre la relève. On sait déjà qui c'est ?

----------


## perverpepere

Pffffff Couly à la retraite, bientot Ackboo aussi ?

Profitez bien monsieur, vous allez nous manquer.

----------


## Jul Marston

Les meilleures unes de Canard PC...

Bon vent

----------


## tompalmer

Bon vent a Couly, pot de depart  :Beer: 

Du coup y'aura plus de dessins dans le futur ?

----------


## sissi

Bonne retraite et merci pour la poilade.  :Emo:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonne retraite à Couly qui aura beaucoup donné à Canard PC !
> Et bon courage/bonne chance à la personne qui va prendre la relève. On sait déjà qui c'est ?


Pas de relève dans l'immédiat: on attend d'être sorti de la merde, et ensuite on cherchera des idiots dignes de la succession, peut-être plusieurs, on verra.

----------


## Zodex

Bon vent Couly, une retraite bien méritée !  :Beer:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pas de relève dans l'immédiat: on attend d'être sorti de la merde, et ensuite on cherchera des idiots dignes de la succession, peut-être plusieurs, on verra.


Bien qu'il pense être très doué (pour preuve les multiples croquis qu'il réalise lors de ses streams), par pitié, ne laissez pas ackboo se charger des illustrations en attendant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Ca va quand même être très compliqué. Couly c'est un énorme morceau de l'identité du magazine (jusque son logo)  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Pas de relève dans l'immédiat: on attend d'être sorti de la merde, et ensuite on cherchera des idiots dignes de la succession, peut-être plusieurs, on verra.


Merci pour la réponse  :;):

----------


## Taï Lolo

Merci à Couly pour tous ces moments de rire et d'absurde mettant en scène nos rédacteurs et tous ces héros improbables avec une mention spéciale pour les pingouins (meilleur ambassadeur du monde pour ces bestioles, plus que toutes les SPA et WWF réunies).  :^_^:

----------


## Choubi chou

Tout fout l'camp !  ::sad:: 

Merci pour tout et bonne retraite !  :Cigare:

----------


## Jul Marston

Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques dessins gratos, non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !

----------


## Zaraf

Mince, une page se tourne  ::sad:: , j'espère qu'il restera quand même dans le _coin_ ( ::ninja:: )

Tout le meilleur pour ses futurs projets!

En hommage, une petite livrée qui a voyagé à travers les routes de Dirt Rally:

----------


## Nelfe

Wow, un sacré pilier du magazine qui nous quitte. Merci pour tout Couly  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

Merci Couly et profite bien de ta retraite !

----------


## znokiss

Bon vent, Couly. C'était bien cool  ::):

----------


## Kesitem

Bonne retraite Couly!

Et merci pour toutes ces années de poilades. 
Ca va être bizarre de ne plus voir tes dessins (ça doit faire quoi? Peut-être 25 ans avec des pingouins rigolos).

----------


## Vhipata

Eh bien que de souvenirs, et c'est passé si vite. Merci beaucoup Couly, et que la retraite soit douce et heureuse !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques dessins gratos, non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !


Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques news hardware gratos non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !
Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques previews gratos non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !
Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques paragraphes de news gratos non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !
Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques tests de jeux gratos non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !
Y a bien des lecteurs prêts à faire quelques développements web gratos non ? Vous trichez en mettant le tout sur deux pages genre Courrier des lecteurs et zou !

Y a plus besoin de payer personne, en fait.

----------


## ZenZ

Ouais, ou prendre des stagiaires d'été  ::ninja:: 

Bon vent Cooly !

----------


## XWolverine

Effectivement une longue carrière plutôt admirable. Bravo et bonne continuation, quelle qu'elle soit.

Je trouve que les illustrations de mags participent énormément à leur identité, le lapin concon restera à jamais indissociable de CPC.

Et puis merde, m'en fout, tu peux te casser, j'ai eu mon nom dans un de tes strips, à moi la célébritééééé, mouhahaha !!!

----------


## perverpepere

> Pas de relève dans l'immédiat: on attend d'être sorti de la merde, et ensuite on cherchera des idiots dignes de la succession, peut-être plusieurs, on verra.


Sans remettre en cause votre choix (qui se comprend aisément) ça me fait un peu peur cette absence de dessin, l’intérêt du mag papier c'est les petits dessins qui agrémentent les news si ca disparait je vois plus l'interet du papier sur la version web.

Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Legnou

Bonne retraite à MONSIEUR Couly, même si je suis super dégoutté à l'idée de ne plus voir ses petits dessins dans les news, je suis à la fois joie et tristesse.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Chers tous,
> Couly s'en va goûter un repos bien mérité. Si vous voulez lui laisser un mot gentil c'est l'endroit. 
> 
> Et pour revenir un peu sur sa carrière chez Canard PC, un article vient d'être mis en ligne sur notre site.


Moi je ne croirais la news que quand il y aura une astérisque avec un renvoi où il est écrit "*Authentique".  :tired:

----------


## Cedski

Ah je viens de lire ça dans le mag, je me suis précipité sur l'article en lisant le sommaire !! (et je venais pour féliciter Malware sur son article sur CP2077 super bien écrit)

Et bien bon vent à Couly, et bonne retraite !  ::):

----------


## Liph

Bonne retraite et merci pour tout les dessins !

----------


## lian

C’est une grosse étape pour CanardPC qui voit partir un très grand dessinateur et humoriste. J’ai souvent pensé essayer de proposer mes dessins à CanardPC mais mon humour digne d’une basket moisie est une tare rédhibitoire et je n’arrive pas à la cheville de Couly. Ce type c’est un punk drôle. Alors que je trouve le magazine de moins en moins drôle et surprenant - je lisais Joystick dans les années 90 et chaque mois c’était la surprise du chef - Couly continuait à perpétuer un humour inattendu et créatif. Comme l’a souligné @perverpepere, sans Couly le magazine papier va perdre beaucoup de son intérêt. Après, il y aura peut-être un/e remplaçant/e qui apportera autre chose mais ça fait beaucoup de changement pour le magazine en peu de temps. Je suis curieux de voir comment il va évoluer mais je perds encore un niveau de fanitude. Heureusement pour le magazine que je suis trop vieux pour supporter lire des trucs sur tablette ou smartphone.

Allez, bon vent à Couly. Il l’a méritée cette retraite que j’imagine très créative.

----------


## Angelina

Merci Couly pour littéralement 25 années de rires ! 

(depuis Joystick !  :Prey:  ) 

(et son fascicule Soluces !  :Mellow2: )

Joyeuse retraite Couly !  :Fouras:

----------


## lian

C’est une grosse étape pour CanardPC qui voit partir un très grand dessinateur et humoriste. J’ai souvent pensé essayer de proposer mes dessins à CanardPC mais mon humour digne d’une basket moisie est une tare rédhibitoire et je n’arrive pas à la cheville de Couly. Ce type c’est un punk drôle. Alors que je trouve le magazine de moins en moins drôle et surprenant - je lisais Joystick dans les années 90 et chaque mois c’était la surprise du chef - Couly continuait à perpétuer un humour inattendu et créatif. Comme l’a souligné @perverpepere, sans Couly le magazine papier va perdre beaucoup de son intérêt. Après, il y aura peut-être un/e remplaçant/e qui apportera autre chose mais ça fait beaucoup de changement pour le magazine en peu de temps. Je suis curieux de voir comment il va évoluer mais je perds encore un niveau de fanitude. Heureusement pour le magazine que je suis trop vieux pour supporter lire des trucs sur tablette ou smartphone.

Allez, bon vent à Couly. Il l’a méritée cette retraite que j’imagine très créative.

----------


## pksf

So long, and thanks for all the rabbits

----------


## Elma

Merci Cooly ! Tu nous as permis de suivre les tréfonds de la redac, et d'avoir un magasine moins froid et impersonnel !

----------


## Jul Marston

> dégoutté à l'idée de ne plus voir ses petits dessins dans les news


de toutes façons, si j'ai bien tout compris, les brèves du début du magazine vont sauter

----------


## pierrecastor

:Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

> de toutes façons, si j'ai bien tout compris, les brèves du début du magazine vont sauter


Ah bon ?

Ça m'étonne. 
Peut-être que j'ai pas vu l'info mais tu es sur de ne pas confondre avec les deux pages de news high tech, rédigées par Fishbone, qui ont, elles, sauté ?

----------


## erynnie

Punaise je me marre encore en repensant à certains strips de joystick, le coup est rude  ::cry:: 
Bonne retraite Couly et merci pour tous ces fous rires dans le métro qui interloquaient tant mes voisins.

Par contre c'est une gros morceau de l'identité du mag qui s'en va, je suis tristesse et (toujours plus) inquiétude...  ::sad::

----------


## Apsalar

Merci pour tous ces merveilleux dessins Monsieur Couly, j'en garde quelques uns accrochés à mon mur, je penserai à toi à chaque fois que je les regarde  :;): 
Et bonne retraite, bien méritée !

----------


## PG 13

Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin....  ::'(: 

Bonne retraite M'sieur Couly  :Cigare:

----------


## Jul Marston

> Ah bon ?Ça m'étonne. Peut-être que j'ai pas vu l'info mais tu es sur de ne pas confondre avec les deux pages de news high tech, rédigées par Fishbone, qui ont, elles, sauté ?


Ah oui, en effet, il se peut que mon neurone ait décidé de télescoper les deux infos

----------


## Tiefern

Merci pour tous ces fou-rires.
Je garde une pensée émue pour ces pauvres allemands affrontant les snipers de corps-à-corps.

----------


## maison

Merci pour tout ça.

Bizarre de penser que les gens qu'on trouve "frais" voire franchement "alerte" d'esprit sont vieux au point de prendre leur retraite. ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Perso le premier strip de Couly qui me vient en tête, celui qui m'a franchement le plus marqué, n'est pas franchement rigolo.

Papapa.

J'ai imaginé une telle... humanité dans ce strip maudit  :Emo: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> Perso le premier strip de Couly qui me vient en tête, celui qui m'a franchement le plus marqué, n'est pas franchement rigolo.
> 
> Papapa.
> 
> J'ai imaginé une telle... humanité dans ce strip maudit .


C'est la première fois que le fil rouge de la BD était sérieux et triste, non ? 

Je me rappelle aussi d'une BD dans un numéro d'été, scénarisée par Omar Boulon, sur des soldats qui se font massacrer pour rien, c'était au niveau de "cruauté" des Idées noires de Franquin, ça avait choqué certains lecteurs, en plus d'être mystique et à la limite de l'incompréhensible (les BDs scénarisées par Sebum le sont aussi, mais Sebum il cite des philosophes allemands, on s'attend pas à tout comprendre).

----------


## scorbute

couly qui part, c'est perdre une partie de nous mêmes ! (rien de scabreux).
Merci a toi et que le vent t'emporte au loin, vers des rivages inexplorés, que seuls les vrais canards peuvent visités.

----------


## Dark Fread

It was fun while it lasted  :Emo:

----------


## Petit Patapon

Oh j'étais complètement passé a côté de la nouvelle !

J'ai toujours sur mon bureau ce p'tit dessin arraché lors d'une rencontre rapide il y a une dizaine d'années a Montpellier.

----------


## gros_bidule

J'y pense, ça veut dire que l'idée d'avoir à nouveau le tapis de souris kernel32, c'est définitivement mort ?  ::'(:  Monde de merde.

----------


## alegria unknown

Dans ton cul La Retraite, rends-nous Couly salope !

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Ah mince, plus de lapins couillons dans CPC...

Il y a un récapitulatif de la carrière de Couly hors CPC? Parce que je n'ai jamais été trop lecteur de Joystick, et quand je me suis mis à lire CanardPC dans les années 2000, j'ai eu l'impression de connaître déjà son style, sans pouvoir dire d'où ça me venait.

----------


## Dandu

Il a dessiné un peu dans Amstrad 100%, sinon, il a fait de la musique aussi.

----------


## BaDy

> Dans ton cul La Retraite, rends-nous Couly salope !


 :^_^:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

J'y pense, un ou plusieurs bouquins des meilleurs strips de Couly sont-ils dans les cartons ?

----------


## pflow

Nooon pas Couly en plus,

il m'aura fait découvrir la redac avant les lives,

%ùtain! quelle hecatombe ou est la machine a remonter le temps ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> J'y pense, un ou plusieurs bouquins des meilleurs strips de Couly sont-ils dans les cartons ?


Il y a déjà 'STRIPS, les dessous slips de Canard PC' (2011, 124 pages) mais il faudra attendre la réouverture  de la boutique le 22 aout pour savoir s'il en reste.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah oui c'est vrai. Je ne sais plus si je l'ai pris, là je ne suis pas chez moi. J'avais pris la super _Encyclopédie du jeu vidéo_ par contre.

----------


## Laya

Bonne retraite à Couly.
J'espère que CPC va quand même bien garder sa mascotte lapin, ses petites bd vont me manquer (finalement c'était une des rares vu caricatural du fonctionnement de cpc) .  ::wub::

----------


## franzoar

Bon ben, à mon tour de faire part de ma tristesse parce que mon quotidien sera un peu moins drôle sans les strips de Couly (Howard Bulot et Pipeman me faisaient marrer du temps de Joy, les lapins et les aventures de la rédac' aussi du temps de Canard PC). Mais en même temps, si tu lis ces lignes, je peux te dire MERCI de m'avoir fait sourire, même (surtout) si c'était idiot :D . Et de te souhaiter que ta retraite te permettra de faire ce qui te fera plaisir, tu l'as mérité (selon des critères complètement subjectifs tirés de moi-même).

----------


## Narm

Couly  :Emo: 
Super entretien au passage dans le dernier numéro  ::'(: 
Je vais me relire les strips pour la peine tiens. Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, il est dispo dans la boutique  :;):

----------


## lemsv

Je tombe seulement sur cette news. Bon vent à toi Couly et merci pour les rires  :Beer:

----------


## EterWit

Tain, ça fait bizarre de dire au revoir à 25 ans de conneries, de pingouins/oeufs/lapins... C'est plus de la moitié de ma vie, l'enfoiré !

Bon vent, et encore merci pour ces pensées, telle celle-ci qui me revient :

"Le caca c'est surpuissant !"

----------


## Catel

Il faudrait que quelqu'un aille fouiner dans les Amstrad/Joystick/Joypad/Canard pour compiler TOUTE la carrière de Couly en illustrations et bandes dessinées.

----------

